# Funny and tragic



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 24, 2007)

False teachers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=IIQAONfJGEU


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 24, 2007)

at 1:42 the guy says, "More money, more honey"  dats ill


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 24, 2007)

You don't know how many people defend these idiots...

...well, maybe you do. Every one of them speak to PACKED HOUSES!

So, I've always said that it's not the specific man who teaches that we have to deal with. It's the _*thousands*_ who open up wide and swallow it, then spew it back out on us!


----------

